# creative x-fi initializing midi ports start probleme



## calleone (26. Dezember 2006)

guten abend und frohe weihnachten 
ich hab ein sehr großes problem! 
ich hab mir zu weihnachten die creative x-fi xtreme gamer fatality pro. 
zugelegt, und seit dem startet mein logic nicht mehr. 
hatte vorher die audigy 2 drinne und es lief perfekt. 
wenn ich jetzt logic starte, hängt er sich immer bei den spruch: 

initializing midi ports 

auf, und nix passiert mehr. 
hab jetzt bei systemsteuerung -> sounds und audiogeräte nachgeguckt, 
und bei midi musikwiedergabe von sb x-fi synth a (b400) auf microsoft gs wavetable sw synth umgeschaltet, und konnte logic endlich wieder starten. 
doch dafür kommt jetzt kein sound mehr raus bei logic!? 
wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. 

mfg.calle


----------



## calleone (27. Dezember 2006)

hab jetzt was rausgefunden. 
es gibt ja 3 verschiedene einstell modus 
1.unterhaltungsmodus 
2.audioerstellungsmodus 
3.spielmodus 

wenn ich jetzt den unterhaltungsmodus aktiviere, 
startet logic wie vorher beschrieben nicht. 
aktiviere ich den audioerstellungsmodus startet logic sogar mit sound, 
aber sehr schlecht. es knistert, knaxt usw. 
wenn ich den spielmodus aktiviere ist die soundwiedergabe noch schlechter. was kann man dagegen tun? hat jemand zufällig die creative x-fi xtreme gamer fatality pro. ? 

mfg.calle


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe eine X-Fi Elite Pro und die läuft eigentlich sehr gut.
Ich weiss nicht genau, wie das bei Logic ist, aber bei Cubase muss man in den Audioeinstellungen die Soundkarte und deren Ein- und Ausgänge entsprechend einstellen.
Möglicherweise verweisen da Resteinstellungen auf Treiberreste von der alten Soundkarte, die jetzt logischerweise nicht mehr da ist.

Zudem solltest du auch überprüfen, ob dein Logic im ASIO-Modus fährt oder im langsameren Multimedia-Modus.
In dem Fall, stell doch mal auf "Creative ASIO" um.
Die drei Modi haben übrigens einen gewissen Sinn, da die Karte ihre DSP-Einstellungen an den jeweiligen Modus anpasst.
Für den Betrieb mit Logic solltest du den "Audioerstellungsmodus" nehmen, und keinen anderen.
Habe das hier mal mit meinem 48 Spuren-Orchester ausprobiert, nur im Audioerstellungsmodus läuft das ohne Stottern sauber durch, in den anderen Modi scheint nicht genügend Leistung für diese spezielle Aufgabe zustande zu kommen.


----------



## calleone (27. Dezember 2006)

also bei samplitude7_pro funktioniert alles ohne probleme.
nur logic spinnt. wenn ich die output augänge veränder,
verändert sich auch der sound. manchmal bisschen besser manchmal schlechter.
aber das knacksen usw. bleibt egall was ich bei logic einstelle.
creative asio ist eingestellt.
war vorher auch mit der audigy 2 karte.
hab die karte ausgebaut und deinstalliert.
danach die x-fi eingebaut und installiert.
logic deinstalliert und neuinstalliert. hat alles nix geholfen bin völlig am verzweifeln.
zu mal es nur bei logic ist woanders funktioniert es überall.

mfg.calle


----------



## calleone (27. Dezember 2006)

@The_Maegges
funktioniert den logic bei dir?
ich meine kannst du mit logic deine projekte abspielen ohne stör geräusche?

mfg.calle


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Dezember 2006)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich Logic nicht habe.
Falls das generell nicht geht, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal eine Mail an den Creative und an den Logic Support senden.


----------

